# Looking For Reputable Breeders in the Texas/Houston/Katy Area



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't know if you are interested but there is a post in rescues about a houston golden needing a home ... good luck!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi I must have been posting to the other thread when this one was going up. We were just at the Dallas dog show last weekend and met a very nice man who had just bought a dog from the Houston/Katy area that was being shown. He was from the XCelerate kennels and OMG he was just beautiful. We were able to walk him around and love on him after he was thru showing and he was absolutely stunning. The dogs name was Xcelerate Wahkeen's Fictitious (Potter).... it was his first show and he looked like he had been doing it forever.. Anyway, here is their site http://www.xcelerategoldens.com/ . I will certainly look at them when we are ready for another. Let me know what you find.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

There are some very reputable breeders in that area. Check out

www.goldenbreedersresource.org (even has a breeder in Katy-Brandye of Xclerate Goldens)

Although most breeders listed there are reputable, not all of them are, so you will still need to do your homework.

My personal favorite, because she was personally and single-handedly responsible for saving my Creed, his littermates and their Mom from a bad situation, is Judy Word of Bravo Golden Retrievers. I also loved her Clipper, who was Creed's sire. I can't say enough about the temperament of this litter, as well as their looks. Judy went way over and above to save these sick little babies, including standing in a hot shower with them to help them breathe. When I went to pick up Creed and his brother Putter, she was the most wonderful hostess in the world!

http://www.bravogoldens.com/


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> There are some very reputable breeders in that area. Check out
> 
> www.goldenbreedersresource.org (even has a breeder in Katy-Brandye of Xclerate Goldens)
> 
> ...


Oh Linda, we saw some of their dogs at the show last weekend too. Thanks so much for telling us more. I'll sure keep her in mind for the future too. She actually is only about 30 minutes from us. WOW !!! Amazing to realize what we have in our own backyard!!!!!


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you all so far...please if anyone else would like to refer me to someone else leave their website, email, name or number...thanks so much


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

Just Bumping up again...hoping for more responses...thanks


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is the whole Texas listing from Linda's site above:

http://www.goldenbreedersresource.org/


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's another in Midland that has really nice dogs.

http://www.mysticgoldens.com/id2.htm


----------

